# Knockdown-fog coat first?



## MCComplete (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember seeing a house where knockdown was being applied that they did a fog coat first(sprayed texture in a manner that resulted in a very fine texture finish). After drying, they sprayed again and did the knockdown. 
Is doing a fog coat a good idea?


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*No*

waste of time. Unless the area underneath the "fog coat" is really bad and in need of a tack coat or something......not sure why anyone would waste their time. Was this a restoration project?


----------



## drywaller74 (Dec 18, 2005)

are you sure it wasn't primer?


----------



## MCComplete (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for replies. Sounds like it is not a recommended step. 
It has been several years ago when I observed them spraying, and they said that they were doing a "fog" coat. It was new construction.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*mc*

you said it was a few years.....any chance your memory is getting a little "foggy"....hehe
On a serious note though, as I said I never really heard of that.
Sometimes on a ceiling that is already painted for example, you need a tack coat-something the texture can stick to and dry to. I have pre sprayed a surface with easy sand durabond with a fine mist and when that dried, I lightly sanded and applied the desired texture.??
Oh well, hope this helped out.:thumbsup:


----------



## MCComplete (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, the memory may be somewhat foggy. Liked the humor.


----------



## Bob holmlund (Mar 27, 2021)

New construction after knockdown sprayed on ceiling has to be painted the fogging would eliminate painting as far as cost its a wash


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Excellent. 👍

These fine folks have been waiting 14 years for the answer.

But I’m a little “foggy” 😳 on how spraying texture eliminates the need to paint. I need to study this new technique, as it could potentially save me thousands of dollars and hundreds on man hours, not having to paint anymore. 😳🤔


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I have only understood that a fog coat is for unpainted or primed stucco. If one wants to change the color sometime after the color coat of stucco goes on then they can fog coat it with a hand pump sprayer filled with the desired color.

It is actually a pretty cool and easy application. 

Andy.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Excellent. 👍
> 
> These fine folks have been waiting 14 years for the answer.
> 
> But I’m a little “foggy” 😳 on how spraying texture eliminates the need to paint. I need to study this new technique, as it could potentially save me thousands of dollars and hundreds on man hours, not having to paint anymore. 😳🤔


You mix the mud with paint instead of water.

I've actually seen something like this done. Started with smooth wall, than sprayed on three layers of fine texture, each one a different color. They then shot a clear coat over the whole thing. It looked really good, and all I could think about was what a nightmare it would be if it ever had to be patched.


----------

